# about the rom requests



## dice (Sep 1, 2004)

I know this has been asked many times before but why not put a stop to this once and for all. I have a good idea.

Let's be honest here, about 90%+ of all noobs will most likely not read the rules posted in the forums, they'll just see pics of the latest roms and go "where can I download this?". I'm sure most of us have have done this or replied telling others to read the rules but it's not going to have an affect on many people, the topic will get closed and dissapear into the thousands of other topics never to be seen. (for a noob anyway) 
Yes we do supply people with links to sites with roms but come on now how many people would know that gba roms would be in the "gba scene links" section? I actually asked a few people what they thought would be in a link with that title and only 1 of them were able to actually say that it may contain rom links.
The first thing I suggest is to rename the page to something much simpler like "gba links page". 
Another idea would be to put an information bar (see below) with some helpful information such as where to find the roms, info on gbatemp2 (like, "make sure to check out *gbatemp2 our backup board*") and where to get the latest emulators etc... The bar could show different information each time you visit the page.


----------



## skarthebloodchild (Sep 1, 2004)

lols...hahahaahhaahahahahhahaahh..
nice idea dice


----------



## djgarf (Sep 1, 2004)

i still say the links page should go
rom sites have a tough enough time as it is staying alive without people making nice lists of them which help nintendo no end when it comes to shutting them down

plus the simple fact is u could have a huge banner that flashes saying get the latest releases here and people would still request roms


----------



## Darkforce (Sep 1, 2004)

Hehe I agree with garf... the scene links are horribly outdated and anyone with an sort of intelligence should be able to find GBA roms easily enough. I mean we have a zero tolerance on roms/isos for other formats so I think it's strange that GBA rom links are allowed...

Not only that but it is a risk to GBATemp. Think about it like this... gba-nfo are very strict on the no rom request policy (instant ban if you ask even once) and don't have any sort of "scene links", but even their site is down at the moment and is being investigated for possible copyright violations (and will be down for around a month apparently).


And yes like garf said you could have a huge flashing banner and some people would still ask where to get roms from...


----------



## DeMoN (Sep 1, 2004)

I tried all the scene links, and none of them was good so I just used mIRC and waited for about an hour to download a ROM.


----------



## dice (Sep 1, 2004)

Lets get rid of it then, I also think that all the links being posted there are all full of crap. 
Hahaha make me wonder why we even bother telling them to go there in the first place...


----------



## Regal_Warrior (Sep 1, 2004)

***vortex has one of the best IRC I've seen, I had absolutely no wait for anything I wanted, so I'd recommend going there.

Anyways, I think that if it's going to be there they should find a way to make it available only to those with over 100 or so posts, so that not just any one can get there. Plus posting rom releases on the homepage is pretty much asking for that horrible question. Maybe they should find another way to handle rom releases, I'm not sure what they should do, but I'm sure they can find something. Though honestly it's all up to them, I guess they might not be sick enough of the requests for rom locations, or they would have done something about it already.

Maybe instead of gba scene links we should put up an IRC forum, kind of like the Complete Release list where only one person can go in a update/post at all. And it should be called NOOBS READ ME!!!!. It will tell them how to use IRC, and give them a few channels, of course it would only list the ones that are always flooded anyways, don't list anyone's favorite ones, such as ***vortex's IRC, right now they're fast, but when they start becoming more known people will go there more often so give the noobs some places that are already to well known, so they can suffer while download roms, that's what they deserve since they only come here to get roms and then leave.


----------



## jumpman17 (Sep 1, 2004)

I'm all for the eradication of the ROM links.


----------



## janer (Sep 1, 2004)

if anyone want serious roms they will find them.. so u can get rid of the links on this board...


----------



## ZeminkoX (Sep 1, 2004)

I agree with removing the scene links altogther. It's a risk to GBAtemp and to the rom sites themselves. If you really want a Game Boy Advance rom, Google is your friend.


----------



## Puck The Joker (Sep 1, 2004)

Just get rid of the Scene Links, half of them aren't even up to date or working anymore. Also, incorporate an auto-ban on anyone who uses their first post asking for roms.


----------



## Costello (Sep 1, 2004)

putting a link to Kivan's mIRC FAQ instead would be better, imho


----------



## Xanthious (Sep 1, 2004)

I agree w/ Costello. Do away w/ the scene links as they are a liability to GBATemp and put A link up to the mIRC FAQ instead


----------



## assassinz (Sep 1, 2004)

Yeah, it makes the gbatemp site seem like a hypocrite when they tell people not to post rom links, but gbatemp does it themselves.


----------



## X-Gamer (Sep 1, 2004)

I agree, there's not much point in keeping those rom links. We can just keep the other links (those without the roms) in the GBA Scene Links page instead.

Beside, they're nothing but trouble as far as I'm concerned.


----------



## Bart Lemming (Sep 1, 2004)

Why don't you have a 'Welcome' page for the first time people log on telling them not to request links and if they do they'll just get banned!  I also think the Scene Links section should be cleared of the ROM sites for they're protection and ours


----------



## Deleted User (Sep 1, 2004)

i agree with removing the rom-pages links too (not that my agreement counts or anything  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 ). but the admins should think of another point for the protection of this site.

some of you read this?



			
				gba-nfo @ Sep 1st 2004 said:
			
		

> ... BUT we are concerned with the websites external affiliation with active piracy. ...


does that mean, the easybuy-ad could actually cause trouble too??


----------



## The Teej (Sep 2, 2004)

Meh.. just get rid of them. But if you really really want them.. just add them to ur faves now lol.

But yeah... just get rid of them. Its a threat to GBATemp.net we dont need. I dont wanna leave this forum!!


----------



## PhaTdrU (Sep 2, 2004)

i agree with pedro... we should have a welcome/disclaimer note on the url saying that there are no roms here...


----------



## |Wolf| (Sep 2, 2004)

Under each releases with the info about the roms you juts add a link DOWNLOAD HERE. 

This page will display a message: "Any roms can downloaded here etc try IRC od else". So when the n00b will click on it they will not have any other choice to read the disclaimer who advise there is any roms here and to do not ask in the forum. If they ask in the forum just ban because there is any reason who prevent them to read the disclaimer. 

The only thing they can do is to scream they're innocent because they don't understand alot English...This community have mostly at least 1 member who can speak/write 1 of the language form used on Earth.

Donwload here > who point to a page with the name of the languages > who point to the disclairer in their language. That way GBAtemp is protecting itself against copyrighted stuff and nobody can accuse GBAtemp to distribute the Roms.


----------



## dice (Sep 1, 2004)

I know this has been asked many times before but why not put a stop to this once and for all. I have a good idea.

Let's be honest here, about 90%+ of all noobs will most likely not read the rules posted in the forums, they'll just see pics of the latest roms and go "where can I download this?". I'm sure most of us have have done this or replied telling others to read the rules but it's not going to have an affect on many people, the topic will get closed and dissapear into the thousands of other topics never to be seen. (for a noob anyway) 
Yes we do supply people with links to sites with roms but come on now how many people would know that gba roms would be in the "gba scene links" section? I actually asked a few people what they thought would be in a link with that title and only 1 of them were able to actually say that it may contain rom links.
The first thing I suggest is to rename the page to something much simpler like "gba links page". 
Another idea would be to put an information bar (see below) with some helpful information such as where to find the roms, info on gbatemp2 (like, "make sure to check out *gbatemp2 our backup board*") and where to get the latest emulators etc... The bar could show different information each time you visit the page.


----------



## cerberus (Sep 2, 2004)

I agree to. If people are clever enought to find GBATemp, then they must be clever enough to find sites which hold roms! Just remove all rom holding sites from the scene links. Leave the other links.
^ instead of linking to a disclaimer, why not just put under each rom release, 'not available on this site (do not request)'.


----------



## Opium (Sep 2, 2004)

This matter is currently under staff disscussion. Most likely the links will be removed.


----------



## aj1288 (Sep 2, 2004)

QUOTE said:
			
		

> why not just put under each rom release, 'not available on this site (do not request)'.



Because believe it or not they will still request for roms, giving a pathetic excuse such as i am a newbie- (that does not mean you can't read), my opinion is just ignore those who request for rom links, then they will realise- i know it may seem harsh.


----------



## The Teej (Sep 2, 2004)

QUOTE(aj1288 @ Sep 2 2004 said:


> QUOTE said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I say just state that you dont have the roms, and if a n00b asks for roms, auto ban his ass, and make an example out of him. Now thats harsh  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 . If they dont like it, they should learn to read. But i also suggest you make it as an announcement, not a sticky, an announcement, so everyone can see it on the forum. As well as that, put it in every new released game thread.


----------



## serpent (Sep 5, 2004)

I think it's kind of stupid that you removed the rom links sites from the "scene links" page but you allow a topic like this one to be posted and is still being posted to!
http://gbatemp.net/index.php?act=ST&f=7&t=20567

whats next is someone going to ask for warez links?
Serpent


----------



## Opium (Sep 5, 2004)

^the sites mentioned in that thread are for bit torrent. Bit Torrent enjoys certain loop holes that allow the site giving out Bit Torrent links to be perfectly legal. There's nothing wrong with having links to a site abiding by the law.


----------



## Killermech (Sep 5, 2004)

you could otherwise have the text "Requesting roms are forbidden, please refer to this page (faq/info) for more info"  on the page where u register a new account for the forums, right above the box where u choose a nickname.


----------

